# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Nơi Sửa Chữa Vi Tính Tại Nhà quận mười Nhanh Chóng

## dinhduan911

Được phục vụ tại nhà là chọn lựa của người sử dụng thông minh và hiện đại ✣ TRƯỜNG THỊNH GROUP✪ Lấy khẩu hiệu (slogan) làm thước đo công việc✦ lấy tiêu chí để định hướng sản phẩm đến với người sử dụng❧ xem thêm: sua may tinh tai nha Chuyên Nghiệp *SỬA CHỮA MÁY VI TINH TẠI CHỖ Q 10**
**NHANH CHÓNG - CHUYÊN NGHIỆP - GIÁ MỀM**
**Tư Vấn Tiếp Nhận Dịch Vụ:**
**1900 63 63 43*
*Bấm Số một:* Dịch Vụ Sửa Chữa máy vi tinh
*Nhấn Số 2:*  Gặp Kỹ Thuật Hỗ Trợ
*Nhấn Số 4:*  Phản Ánh Chất Lượng Dịch Vụ
*Nhấn Số 5:*  Kế Toán - Hóa Đơn
Email: lienhe@truongthinh.info[img]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAZAAAABRCAMAAAD  LogBbAAAAtFBMVEX///8AYi/vnACVlZVNkW798+HwoAumpqZzqY0EZDK3t7ePuqTwoxLV5d0ed  Ef2x3D0+PZCi2X0u1EqfFGew7D41I/++e8SbT72xGj87M3c6eL3z4RVlnR/sJf++/U2g1uvzr7zszr879XxqCDQ0NDyrSvJ3tP0uEnGxsb64rXm5ubd  3d3T09Pu9fGnp6e91slnoYN7rpOlyLb75r763aj52Jr3y3r40Y  n1wF2zs7P52qD0uk6ortw+AAALo0lEQVR4nO2cC3eiPBCG8VYv  iGJ1i7VYxQta64Xa1u5++///10dmEkhCUKpW2Zb3nPYYCCHMQ5LJBNC0TJkyZcqU6fp6/RXovXTtymTSdjf5UNPXa1fnx+sjL2h8d+0K/XQ5IpD827Ur9NMlA/m4doV+umQgv65doZ+uDEjKlAFJmTIgKVMGJGXKgKRMGZCUKQOS  MmVAUiYZyNO1K/TD9TgWeUwfz1e26dm2e77ifoZe8/kbTrejcxau53LFc5b3A3TnNF9HpRHTuden+rnc8MxFfms9Pjnv  X3uGflH/2hOkWYbXDuUZ6kzvs2mocf73ZauYEplisnQPGoVrc4/3SnH9+d1IPiaiVSPHq9FTZZLWB/NxK7adYlS6x6dsr0OuyyW/PXaFkLI39obUp2O3WoNBq1gZEhu4mkGP9LhTDLHqwxebK7pDth  nFqDyowYae7AUKwApoOs2yRYuTjPbKC09Bs8PuZbm8CC27c+rU  GPUZ6y9KN3mV6tT8jx/hMc5DnBtUyYlS9RV3dfEMN3FjuJeLatOQNrR90wzJD4sBgVR1m  xtoK4/L3fbr0h70g4LCU5BK9mypYNi/UdRAb5P/HXqyAWzCCmhFdiqoimmRevQavB0g+wv5tS4UauxC/xO9TGeUAMjrVHRMY+7qllT7iiLPSDpDLBCZLpQnA8lZPUTQEIB  YrZzXa4s57ZWVe2EJLzyFby1DLtbWYoC0NAFIKwTS0GyWCbpqs  wG1E4BA9j75VQ6ByD1Gvv56EMibvPNGveydCIhU1idaiLWKAvF  tpwBCms5AztnItYbBb5MHItfbMmKAVI0kQF4+A+RJYfRSPJAbA  uQ+uu/m/suB6AMQXFEVfm7xKnMNbk8ut1IAqW5M1sCqVpVVp9gDE0N6ywH  ZhgZH0Xq7eB5saW3y0zf1ASCk8MYqOZAS9ldO84Goi6lbBsR5k  PXhDxeP2F9Nu7ClSVOqceSsQBgXsAZNmPz1mTgibDYKIKsVYmj  rxqq38TBRxJ1tUojNAaHVbnXcHkp0gXrk6CpzUPYDqUK73CQH8  gA2CIJFjzswyhMFslOa5B3yvDMCj+9g0v8UOS8LhKWUQDpoY7r  VtXArZG3ZYCqNAun0EFdHi5EBQJgPf6CF9BntZEDwZueDd02yo  UmBNJUVuiVZ+EdzfkEjU+S8MBA0TkUJBPsPQygl13EByIbZFIF  0aPOJkwLIlr9gAcjQppVJBmQUMeUdsc90HxCAOBY2RbdwJ7wcE  Bdu7RcFEMsAu9lBKXhgBYAMVhYFgEDgf9X1M60C8TVQANFp38a  5vQzIlgLjgbzw2QUgMKQ/CBdMYt++LxUPBPbMhE2/yTGKrBcCUnFBWxxtOyogG0toSnQK4EHWAThwhAAC8dCemmZbgf  gIsQJIlSkCZAtVbIlAaGbLUgMR139uEwG5FTZ1rwukKpzEUAEZ  WvRGZQJrFSkQlxoGgdi4Uaj+ASBUxWiX1dHoCMUDobKjXVYagO  RPBsLPwP15sWpiGAECtm9RIFCMP6HmgLS0zwOxekUFkC1aPQqk  itnTBkSe8BwBhA7DaBRDOVPHLotznIQWooHDvJFbCDeVTAREVw  zqHc1sQ4WjQPqKQV0BZJaH6d/FgEQWbI8Z1NmJLNvQ9gDph8WAsW0GxMDacWMIOUOl5WuQBEib5  PRUXlYHQwx+dg6IkP0QkJ3jOH/PBCQS+lOVNxLjYvkDyyFKIAbOKzowW0MEzDGC1mNhIGsQlAKOV  TCo411s4Wy+AwGuwOBGEiDxbq8PZFPNsbDbQbdXAYTqHEB060X  nVbGUk627t/dQH7Px/iV0tduL8woMEWLIiUXE4X63TIyEDVkpGFXsuwwT9Fku/O9g5ITNQ9wkQOInhmQPjlDXB6IX5fUPo5Vgse7XbO+qbcw8BL1  PuFMNDg6dk7dpjLFBMenomLmshaDZPcCkY+th/VuiFrIfCNwMnfblgZi6VwnkDaxV5Nheo8VlqehmJIevXf13t8n  UbUqh/RggOCmEMB4Nfdiuqa107DUrtI/KVb2t6+p0paKhBUBgTLFsLI3ublU6w+FQPx0I1K14eSDygkNfc  bC0qDFQrSHKfpf4AlXcTL0Stgs6xFfbbYuex1Uup/Sx3QxYsVU6e9xUI1lPAgJ5YBZ4WSBF6SJUA4Yu5fFUZ5BGedHv  igNi4u0w1BTrFsS7W8keBpl4hECMAIKuWno5DUiwMHkQyGt+r9  k/B8SSLiIJkIEiT8QRfo+UoIplIQbotKSzFKFnNKQGTFb4QyChi+  6XZsr++olAjMRAwLhKtyZNQH5FSmjQhMmHqLBTggDiphX2Og02  Uq36/DTZJr3lMKQb3MWkNFNviN2WAAS2MCAN/lIxWsivqcMek90L1Z4QUwvX1IP1kFlcE0ktkA14AzRh9kmKuk7  mC3gK6EoYnUqx1Sp6usu5FiuXbu1vcPAywsJWzNPA0kxjqPdD9  4Mf61bcafwrIgnGqwMFQKl9bRvuGdJi+iu+wjQ7+RUAeYMrvh0  9oiSzdx958XuuB+R7KgDyOMNrHoOmzo4NoGD2mzGvN25PBmSPh  mS53Va69HEKH3IoyY9FdfFBH8VDDnRszYAcElykdSQQ7V52Mh2  YKCuA0FXzDMghQQspHgtEu+tKjcQho0XWQi4qHohv4o+/DmiKFMjDJmD2usOLPguRAfkCiUBCjf4SA5Cn3lLr9qZUi+Vk+X  z84XFAqNe1y4B8Totagai8PLaAWCD0icWjgMjxBtW7fG4SILf/GpBlgSnGqgcVDyThY0AqIK7YRJTrtXLcThGi9x0/ycvofubSrqBnn8T8ebGYrI8msgfICQ85GBXu5Zmt6lhfW/49mLYyRq+NdjNO9foZX8P9Apm+NfFtG/NPoXBcr/U1QI7QpjU8mKf08DvVRPwOiw3nPpvyUWWkBojWa9vbYSj1a4i7  6cNTqNeUfRSzVlgHv5fErpOF9lyrzaHVmJNabQJzxMWE5lnMMT  2v1QK/LD1AwrA3qFpUDSrSpwTG6Rrly4V5mFgQKOU1G+EnZfC+fBZm0J  utCwQN+mXrBSuDBReFEC/RpYHIfpetytSV/K5Ufcq3XJgI6Tkw8E1c1ib0l5/DLLBsAPAP27Og2+iKIYniim92XBqIIS1gV1XL7E0JSKpenRZai  IZAlqbfWS0WvtF9gy/IqC8C8fPU/CzLAh1zhDV18SGCqwNRDSMyENXLKFeTAsgk+AUNwAcz54FM/L+1kONCz/Ym0VFAZoo8V1MAxJzM5/Ml6adopHfNRmr/hwiEJdjWDMgZFQD5A+P0YhK4vmUGpCYBMQNPmR6cATmjAiCTMh  mmTwcivtp5MHQCn15I9gZVEn0jIBp0QScBGdE3CkMdDi7iG4W8  swzTBNU7hkn0HYCEbu+pQDDSzT+I9pu2mT1AIAu/a3eKjb4DkLCFLPYBCSeG8UDwnfMP9rz5CIydZwtU6vfU8dGhHT  umhNY69sOI/z6QGhe/8t1YMwTCe1mhY4UtRO1laXcYlKjPbokcXMIl0y58pvFWFoT5cA  HpxuGPcY6N//37QJ4LQRPxp4B/tBAIPw/xfbAyeMO+V/xssgnhRJqHKL9bMiXBu33fOhnVI9vrR3+J79+fGBJ3F4nAlNzH  wICQmbrfNT3DZp/bnwVOzk0fCCQm8kxdU3zZZwrPyu39GtCrTGR8fHBpJa38Kpes5  E8WpWvJinBYz5eTGgStOCB8LAvDiWuSeCY9FUuIsSyie3EJu4v  3+r4W4rcRcZX1pA+HSi9uKBca5TZ51g+Vnq7Fmi3hEsMvuTFlg  ptxOJ/jwvszDB1rIdpbK/ARyrfutA4aOzt2q5fGdZWmbC3iqenQTU7ztA8dmxUr+BBC1aqo  ny+7d7gPx05T92Vlk6zeFso1ugSy4PYs5/Mlu6bFhCaIl0USz2ZQgLTSeIeKbpG195gjteoFUvVXqNKohDr7  h2PPI3OxSP6sYuj2ZkqFMiApUwYkZcqApE1r7jO9X6X/AWRZRxHb1bDCAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC[/img]Hướng dẫn sửa lỗi windows error recovery
Nguyên nhân lỗi windows error recovery thường là do bạn mới thay ổ cứng hay phần cứng✚ tắt máy không đúng cách ( mất điện đột ngột)✪ di virus tấn công… làm cho máy tính của bạn không khởi động được nữa sau đây chúng tôi hướng dẫn cách khắc phục lỗi này bằng công cụ sửa chữa của window❥
Sửa lỗi windows error recovery✲ Đầu tiên khi khi khởi động máy tính chúng ta nhấn nút F8 để vào Advanced Boot Options và dùng mũi tên lên xuống để chọn Repair Your Computer và nhấn Enter❧
Đợi cho windown load file xong chọn next
Sau đó windown sẽ yêu cầu bạn đăng nhập bằng tài khoản administrator
Sau đó có một hợp thoại hiện ra Bạn kích chọn Startup Repair để bắt đầu quá trình sửa lỗi windows error recovery
Sau đó hộp thoai Restore System hiện ra bạn chọn hoặc cancel tùy ý nhưng chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên restore lại để lấy lại dữ liệu đang dùng๑ cancel thì bạn chọn phương án sửa chữa khác
Như vậy chúng ta đã sửa lỗi windows error recovery không phải lo năng khi lần sau bị nữa❈
Nếu máy tính của bạn bị lỗi quá nặng mà chương trình không thể khắc phục được thì bạn lên mang tới tiệm sửa máy tính gần nhất kêu họ cài lại win cho bạn hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi chúng tôi sẽ cử nhân viên xuống cài lại win cho bạn✿ trong 20 phút nhân viên của chúng tôi sẽ xuống nhà bạn❉ Xem thêm: *sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 11* tốt

----------

